# page is bouncing up ans down



## MattMatt (May 19, 2012)

The page of TAM is jumping up and down.

At first I thought it was my computer, but it's not doing it on Facebook, Twitter, Yahoo, Youtube, etc.


----------



## EleGirl (Dec 3, 2011)

do you have an ad blocker?

Someone else was having this problem the other day. There is another thread on the topic.


----------



## Administrator (May 8, 2013)

Hey Matt,

What browser/device are you using? As asked, are you using an adblocker? We've been having issues with them blocking our scripts recently.

Niall


----------



## Fozzy (Jul 20, 2013)

Yungster said:


> Hey Matt,
> 
> What browser/device are you using? As asked, are you using an adblocker? We've been having issues with them blocking our scripts recently.
> 
> Niall


One thing I've learned when I see wonky stuff like that on one particular web page is to try it on a different browser. 9/10 times that fixes it. It may not be the browser's fault--it may be the way the site is coded that just doesn't mesh well with a particular browser.


----------



## Horizon (Apr 4, 2013)

MattMatt - your tech problem wins "ans down"


----------



## aine (Feb 15, 2014)

MattMatt said:


> The page of TAM is jumping up and down.
> 
> At first I thought it was my computer, but it's not doing it on Facebook, Twitter, Yahoo, Youtube, etc.


This was happening to me too, today the site has calmed down :smile2:


----------



## MattMatt (May 19, 2012)

Yungster said:


> Hey Matt,
> 
> What browser/device are you using? As asked, are you using an adblocker? We've been having issues with them blocking our scripts recently.
> 
> Niall


Ad blocker? Nope. No adblocker.

I am using a Windows PC (Windows 10) and Chrome browser, Version 58.0.3029.110 (64-bit).

UPDATE:- Visiting the browser help option to obtain my current version details initiated an update. I am now on Version 59.0.3071.104 (Official Build) (64-bit)

Let's see how that works out!


----------



## Administrator (May 8, 2013)

Alright. Will stand by with fingers crossed for a positive update

Kevin


----------



## MattMatt (May 19, 2012)

Yungster said:


> Alright. Will stand by with fingers crossed for a positive update
> 
> Kevin


It's worked! No jumping up and down!


----------



## Administrator (May 8, 2013)

Excellent!

I'm glad to hear that everything is working as it should!

Let us know if this issue persists. 

Richard.


----------

